# Seized LGD's cross post - TX



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Seized Pyrs & pyr/anatolians Please cross post

Seguin TX. between Austin/San Antonio. We have a situation where an elderly man has about 12-14 dogs that have been with goats, horses, cattle ect. without issues to the livestock. Unfortunately there is not adequate fencing to keep the dogs in with the livestock and they have taken to wandering. A couple of days ago a lady rolled her vehicle attempting to miss one in the road and now Animal Control has had to step in and will be seizing these animals. They have shots, but have not been fixed, are of varying ages, have been handled and have shown no aggression.

I am attempting to work with AC to keep these dogs alive. This is a high kill shelter 3 days max. On top if it all I am leaving for 5 days to attend my son's wedding out of state next week. 

Anyone that would like a working dog or three  please contact either myself or Doug at animal control 830-303-8853 to help get these guys to safety. There is a minimal (or if I pull no charge) for these dogs. Excellent opportunity to get working animals onto and up to snuff on your place as spring birthing season starts. 

Thanks for any and all help you can give. PS my number is 830-379-1457 Thanks Val

------------------------------------------

Someone posted this on a FB page I'm on... thought I"d x-post.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

If I hear of anyone looking for LGD's in that area will send them this direction and pray they can get re-homed. How tragic....


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

This is truly tragic and so unfair to the dogs, I can only hope a solution will be found for all the dogs. Why would anyone want to put these dogs in a high kill shelter is just beyond me.
I don't understand why that shelter didn't contact the Great Pyr and Anatolian shepherd rescue centers; so unfair..


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I had to look at this post twice! At first I thought these were in MI, which would have made it feasable to get a pup or dog. But TX?? That's a bit too far to travel. But the Pyr/Annatolian is the cross I'm looking for. Geesh... sigh...


----------

